# 

## mazena66

Potrzebuję pomocy w doborze faktury tanku zewnętrznego. Podoba mi sie tak zwany kornik ale mój mąż twierdzi że się najbardziej brudzi i opowiada się za barankiem  :Mad:  . Ja najchętniej położyłabym klinkier ale na takowy mnie nie stać.  :sad:   :sad:  Chętnie obejżę zdjęcia.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :big grin:

----------


## Nikoru

Mnie najbardziej podoba się bardzo drobny baranek, tzw. kaszka. Ale to podobno najtrudniej ładnie zrobić    :sad:

----------


## LubMar

zgadzam się z twoim męzem *mazena66* 
kornik jest "mało praktyczny"

----------


## Nikoru

A może gładki tynk? To się raczej nie brudzi   :Lol:

----------


## cyzu

Teraz przeważnie wszędzie się kładzie kaszkę (baranek) na domki jednorodzinne polecam granulacje kamyka 1.5mm większa grubość ziarna niezbyt ładnie wygląda na domku jednorodzinnym mniejszą można źle ułożyć.

Faktura kornika troszkę szybciej się brudzi (ale bez przesady) dlatego rzadko jest teraz stosowana (nie mówiąc że wielu wykonawców za zgodą właścicieli robiła zatarcie kornika w poziomie a nie w pionie czego nigdy nie polecał producent). 

We wcześniejszych latach przeważnie stosowano tynki o fakturze kornika głównym powodem była mniejsza paleta kolorystyczna u producentów a na kolorach podstawowych zabrudzenia są mniej widoczne. 
Zatem jeśli będziesz się decydować na koloru podstawowy to uważam że nie będzie wielkiej różnicy pomiędzy tymi dwoma fakturami jeśli chodzi o zabrudzenie.

Masa ludzi którzy sprzedają bądź polecają właśnie kaszkę zamiast kornika argumentuje to faktem że kaszkę lepiej później wymyć na elewacji  niż kornik gdzie brud zachodzi właśnie w te rowki  tylko niech ktoś odpowie mi na forum czy zna kogoś kto się podejmował mycia swojej elewacji bo ja raz widziałem sytuacje mycia elewacji po latach oczywiście specjalnymi płynami do tego przeznaczonymi i karcherem i rezultat był fatalny. Więc kiedy właściciel domu uzna że  elewację trzeba odświeżyć to lepiej ją wymalować a tu malowanie takiej czy innej faktury nie sprawia różnicy.

Za kornikiem według mnie a troszkę mam z tym doświadczenie przemawia jeden podstawowy element braku łączeń które występują na linii podestów rusztowania po jakimś czasie jeśli dom jest wysoki ( ten problem nie występuje jeśli na budynku potrzeba nikłą ilość rusztowania np jedną kondygnacje). Kaszkę przy nakładaniu na ścianę zaciera sie na okrągło w miejscach gdzie  jest linia podestów rusztowania osoba zacierająca schodzi niżej i zaciera dalej w tych miejscach przeważnie występuje przetarcie faktury bądź niedotarcie w rezultacie po jednym sezonie elewacji co początkowo nie było widoczne a zabrudzenie zrobiło swoje można zobaczyć linie poziomą na budynku która zbyt ładnie nie wygląda a czasami okropnie zapewne wiele osób dostrzega tego typu problem na swoim domu bądź sąsiada czego przy korniku tego nie zobaczcie zacieranie jest w pionie.

No i oczywiście polecam kolor żółty teraz wszyscy kolor żółty żółty żółty taka moda  :smile:  
Ostatnio na urlopie w Grecji siedząc w restauracji podszedł do mnie grek siedzący stolik dalej wiedzący że jestem polakiem i uprzejmie zapytał trochę rozbawiony czy to prawda bo nie wierzy a kolega mu opowiadał o PL będąc przejazdem że wszystkie domy W PL są żółte.

A z tym kolorem żółtym to także ulubiony kolor wykonawców bo na nim nie widać do momentu zabrudzenia elewacji żadnych niedoskonałości jakie uczynią.


Zdjęcia faktur tynku nic ci nie dadzą jedz do hurtowni bądź do większego marketu budowlanego i poproś o katalogi z fakturami tynków są albo na małych płytkach bądź w postaci katalogu o różnych grubościach kamyka i fakturach rzeczywistych zatem możesz dotknąć przyłożyć jedną do drugiej i przy okazji dobrać cokół jeśli będziesz się oczywiście decydować na cokół właśnie z tynku to doradzam mozaikę. I weź pod uwagę że to co jest na płytce nieco inaczej wygląda na elewacji zatem najlepiej pojeździć po okolicy pooglądajcie inne domy i jak u nich ta faktura wygląda.

Ja osobiście kolejny dom dla siebie będę robił tynkiem gładkim i raczej zastosuje technologie "ispo" aktualnie "sto" może inni producenci też ten system posiadają tego nie wiem. Cały system wygląda jak przy ocieleniu różnicą jest że zamiast tynku z kamykiem stosuje się tynk z włókniną i zacierany jak tynk tradycyjny (rajbetki gumowe) i na końcu malujemy. Aktualnie przeważnie stosowany do renowacji zabytków wykonywałem tym dwa nowe bloczki parę lat temu i będąc tam przejazdem niedawno elewacje wyglądają bardzo przyzwoicie z pewnością lepiej niż tynki akrylowe wtedy koszt tego tynku był spory pewnie staniał do tego czasu. 
Koszt oczywiście wyższy ale wygląd całkiem inny. Oczywiście wg mnie tego typu tynk najlepiej stosować do domów które mają mieć wygląd doniosły prestiżowy świetnie się komponuje właśnie z cegłą klinkierową  a nie do miłych i przytulnych domków wtedy lepiej kolorek żółty zapodać wszystko zależne kto co lubi.
A dlaczego takie przekonanie do gładkich tynków niejednokrotnie widziałem domy z położoną siatka i pomalowane podkładem pod kolor tynku (nie biały podkład chyba że tynk będzie biały i tu przestrzegam nie oszczędzajcie na podkładzie gruncie i kupujcie go w kolorze tynku) wtedy te domy mi się bardzo podobały w zasadzie zostawił bym je takie i nic nie robił oczywiście klej na siatce nie da się położyć idealnie równo ale z dalszej odległości wyglądały naprawdę imponująco czego po położeniu tynku powiedzieć już nie mogłem.

----------


## aresior

mazena,
mam "tynk o fakturze "baranek" 1,5.
chciałem 2,0 ale było dużo drożej. akrylowy z firmy farby kabe.
nam się bardzo podoba. fotek nie umiem wkleić. jeśli chcesz moge Ci przesłac poglądowe na e-mail.
na podstawie małych próbek nie podejmuj decyzji. lepiej najpierw zobaczyć dany kolor na żywo. można ewentualnie kupic np. 3 l farby i pomalowac jakąś powierzchnię. wtedy zobaczysz czy to jest kolor, jaki Ci się podoba.
mnie kornik się nie podoba. rzecz gustu.
pozdr.
aresior

----------


## efilo

> Ja osobiście kolejny dom dla siebie będę robił tynkiem gładkim i raczej zastosuje technologie "ispo" aktualnie "sto" może inni producenci też ten system posiadają tego nie wiem. Cały system wygląda jak przy ocieleniu różnicą jest że zamiast tynku z kamykiem stosuje się tynk z włókniną i zacierany jak tynk tradycyjny (rajbetki gumowe) i na końcu malujemy.


Co to za tynk? Bo sto robi tego trochę. Też chcę tynk z tej firmy a na to lotusan. 

Co to znaczy 'zacierany jak tynk tradycyjny'?

----------


## mazena66

Dziękuje za fachowe porady. Wczoraj mąż wyciągnął mnie na oglądanie elewacji i jednak będzie baranek. Ale na pweno nie żółty!!! Cyzu mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jaki rodzaj tynku i jakiej firmy polecasz na YTONG 36,5.

----------


## EZS

> Ja osobiście kolejny dom dla siebie będę robił tynkiem gładkim i raczej zastosuje technologie "ispo" aktualnie "sto" może inni producenci też ten system posiadają tego nie wiem. 
> A dlaczego takie przekonanie do gładkich tynków niejednokrotnie widziałem domy z położoną siatka i pomalowane podkładem pod kolor tynku


no właśnie chcę to zrobić.
Głównie dlatego, ze chciałam na gładko, a gdzie weszłam oglądać tynki to same baranki i korniki.
Więc stwierdziliśmy, ze położymy drugą warstwę kleju, oszlifujemy, damy grunt i pomalujemy dobrą silikonową farbą. Może być??

----------


## cyzu

> Dziękuje za fachowe porady. Wczoraj mąż wyciągnął mnie na oglądanie elewacji i jednak będzie baranek. Ale na pweno nie żółty!!! Cyzu mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jaki rodzaj tynku i jakiej firmy polecasz na YTONG 36,5.




Tu znajdziesz moją opinie na temat tynków akrylowych. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ktory-sys...wa,t126878.htm
Mogę dołożyć tylko do tego że ceresit sie poprawił swoimi produktami bo ostatnio testowałem jedno wiadro przywiezione od ich przedstawiciela i jakość tynku się znacznie poprawiła zmienili technologie produkcji ale nie wiem czy ją już wdrożyli.

Jeśli planujecie cokół mozaikę "kabe" ma dobrą ale "atlas"-owskiej nie przebije żadna firma i to mogę powiedzieć z całą pewnością.

Co do klejów to z "kabe" jest jeden plus bądź minus że można stosować inne niż ich firmy jednak trzeba zapytać przedstawiciela czy respektują dana firmę produkującą klej dlaczego to ważne gdyby coś się działo z tynkiem niepokojącego to macie możliwość reklamacji jeśli oczywiście dostosujecie się do  wytycznych technologii danego producenta i prawidłowej techniki wykonania systemu  np. w atlasie, ceresicie,sto nie będziecie mieli możliwości reklamacji tynku jeśli klej którym zatapialiście siatkę nie był ich firmy (warto to sprawdzić nie jestem na bieżąco może się coś zmieniło). Kleju kabe nie mogę opiniować bo nigdy na nim nic nie wykonywałem zawsze dawałem klej innej firmy i nie miałem problemu z respektowaniem ich przez kabe choć nie wiem jak to wygląda od strony indywidualnego inwestora.
Jeszcze jedno jak będziecie stosować klej pod styropian to niech to będzie klej pod styropian to samo z klejem do siatki nie stosujcie klejów uniwersalnych pod styropian są ok ale pod siatkę na pewno nie.

Na twoim domu masz ytong 36.5 zatem nie wiem jaką podjęliście decyzje czy docieplać go jeszcze czy nie.

Jeśli tak to z wyborem wełny nie ma za wiele możliwości.

A co do styropianu to polecam trzy firmy które według mnie uważam za najlepsze obecnie na rynku:

1. austrotherm  styropian świetny nie znam lepszego jednak za drogi 
2. magbud jakościowo ok cenowo bardzo dobrze
3. genderka kiedyś u mnie na drugim miejscu ale po bumie budowlanym jakość ich styropianu pozostawiała wiele do życzenia

Obecnie najlepiej w tym zestawieniu cena do jakości wychodzi magbud 

Swisspor itp.firmy "styropiany z marketów" odradzam miałem do czynienia z takimi producentami w tamtym roku jak był problem z materiałami taniej to czasem bez upustów kupowałem w castoramie niż bezpośrednio z fabryki po upustach jak szalały ceny i jak w przeciętnej paczce styropianu magbudu zdarza się jedna krzywa płyta na początku lub końcu zależy jak paczkę otwieramy  :smile:   to swisspor wszystkie krzywe i to na maxa ciężko było to podciąć tak żeby się lekko sprostowała.

I jeszcze jedno ważne nie oszczędzajcie na gruncie stosujcie podkład grunt na siatkę z klejem w kolorze tynku jaki sobie wybraliście dopłata niewielka a w kolorach podstawowych biały grunt do jasno żółtego koloru tynku może wam przebijać.

To chyba tyle no i oczywiście dobra ekipa dociepleniowa i domek będzie ok

----------


## cyzu

> Więc stwierdziliśmy, ze położymy drugą warstwę kleju, oszlifujemy, damy grunt i pomalujemy dobrą silikonową farbą. Może być??


Nie uda wam się zrobić klejem do siatki idealnie równą ścianę przy nakładaniu pacą nierdzewną drugi bądź nawet trzeci raz (tzw.szlichtą czyli rzadki klej) klej do siatki to nie gładź gipsowa która potem jest dobra przy czyszczeniu a klej do siatki takich walorów nie ma. Idealnie gładkie to nie będzie nigdy faktycznie dobra i gęsta farbą silikatową trochę oszukacie nierówności . Ale nie wiem czy przy takich kosztach jakie poniesiecie + farba silikatowa która do najtańszych nie należy bedzie się wam kalkulowała do niezbyt idealnych ścian.
Dowiedziałem się że tynk gładki cienkowarstwowy o którym wspominałem to "sto miral" bez ziarna czyli faktura gładka zorientuj się cenowo jaki jest koszt danego materiału a może koszty nie będą na tyle wysokie i będzie warto zainwestować w takie rozwiązanie.

WAŻNE: W żadnym wypadku nie daj się namówić żadnej ekipie na to że mogą ci wygładzić klejem do siatki ścianę metodą na mokro czyli będą ci namaczać ścianę miejscowo sposobem nakrapiania i wygładzać (zacierać) rajbetakami (packami) styropianowymi gumowymi filcowymi aż do wygładzenia metoda ta jest skuteczna do tynków cementowo-wapiennych ale nie na klej do siatki traci wtedy swoje właściwości i odpada płatami widziałem kilku mądrych którzy tak zrobili i załamanych prywatnych inwestorów. Przeważnie murarze i tynkarze mają takie świetne pomysły którzy zaczynają prace przy dociepleniu.

Powracając do problemu równości ścian w takim sposobem jaki to chcesz rozwiązać rzeczywiście z daleka może to będzie jakoś wyglądało z bliska jak się fachowcy postarają to tez przy dobrej farbie ale zapomnij o jakimkolwiek podświetleniu ścian nawet zwykłą lampą przed wejściem do domu wszystko jest wtedy widoczne tak samo będzie to widoczne o różnych porach dnia na różnych ścinach zależnie jak słońce będzie padać na daną ścianę, zresztą sposób z lampą zna każdy wykończeniowiec wnętrz

----------


## EZS

tynki sprawdzę. 
Sęk w tym, że mam ekipę, która mi położy klej i farbę a z tynkarzami kiepsko. Oklapłam, nie chce mi się już szukać i brać niesprawdzonych. Po tej całej budowie już tylko chce skończyć....
Chłopak, który to robi robił też swój dom. Obejrzałam, fajnie wygląda. On nie zacierał tylko szlifował nierówności  po wyschnięciu  :Confused:  
Farbę chcę dać Caparol.

----------


## mazena66

Cyzu jesteś super gość !!!  :Wink2:   My jesteśmy laikami w tej dzidzinie i twoje porady są dla nas bardzo cenne. Mąż to jeszcze troche się orientuje (jak to mężczyzna) ale ja to tylko w papierkach robię i tyle co poczytam na necie. Domu nie będziemy ocieplali a o ekipę tynkarską teraz trudno. Polecił nam nasz budowlaniec znajomego który dorabia sobie tynkowaniem (ponoć jest dobry i rzetelny). Zobaczymy. Za metr ściany chce 20zł. To dużo czy może być? Ponoć takie ceny są w Olsztynie. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam Marzena.

----------


## Krisker

> Polecił nam nasz budowlaniec znajomego który dorabia sobie tynkowaniem (ponoć jest dobry i rzetelny). Zobaczymy. Za metr ściany chce 20zł. To dużo czy może być? Ponoć takie ceny są w Olsztynie. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam Marzena.


Ja w zeszłym roku zabuliłem 31zł/m2, ale w technologii: grunt/klej/siatka/klej/grunt/tynk/farba. Tynk mineralny, cienkowarstwowy, baranek. Cena brutto. Oczywiście faktura.

----------


## cyzu

> tynki sprawdzę. 
> Sęk w tym, że mam ekipę, która mi położy klej i farbę a z tynkarzami kiepsko. Oklapłam, nie chce mi się już szukać i brać niesprawdzonych. Po tej całej budowie już tylko chce skończyć....
> Chłopak, który to robi robił też swój dom. Obejrzałam, fajnie wygląda. On nie zacierał tylko szlifował nierówności  po wyschnięciu  
> Farbę chcę dać Caparol.



Trochę więcej optymizmu  :smile:  już niedługo koniec.
Co do tynkarzy i murarzy którzy biorą sie za docieplenia to mnie źle zrozumiałaś wypowiadałem się o nich negatywnie a nie pozytywnie.
Jeśli ci się podoba takie rozwiązanie elewacji to nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać.
Na farbach caparol nigdy nic nie wykonywałem więc niestety nie mogę się wypowiedzieć co do ich jakości.

----------


## cyzu

> Cyzu jesteś super gość !!!   My jesteśmy laikami w tej dzidzinie i twoje porady są dla nas bardzo cenne. Mąż to jeszcze troche się orientuje (jak to mężczyzna) ale ja to tylko w papierkach robię i tyle co poczytam na necie. Domu nie będziemy ocieplali a o ekipę tynkarską teraz trudno. Polecił nam nasz budowlaniec znajomego który dorabia sobie tynkowaniem (ponoć jest dobry i rzetelny). Zobaczymy. Za metr ściany chce 20zł. To dużo czy może być? Ponoć takie ceny są w Olsztynie. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam Marzena.


Cieszę się ze mogłem być pomocny.
A tu  link na temat cen docieplenia http://forum.muratordom.pl/koszt-ocieplenia,t127874.htm
Co region to inny koszt wykonania więc raczej na to zwracajcie uwagę ale jeśli ekipa która będzie wam to wykonywała jest polecana,rzetelna to czasem warto nawet dopłacić parę złotych za metr niż potem być dużo bardziej stratnym.
Najlepiej skontaktujcie sie z tą osoba niech wam wskaże gdzie wykonywał ostatnio prace i zobaczcie je jak nie będziecie mieli za szczerzeń to jak najbardziej skorzystajcie z oferty najlepiej uprzejmie jeszcze spytać właścicieli wykonywanego domu czy byli zadowoleni z wykonawcy.
Z kontekstu wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem że ten tynkarz wykonywuje prace sam mam nadzieje że to mylne spostrzeżenie ponieważ sam nie da rady położyć wam tynku.

----------


## mazena66

Czy dom musi mieć cokół.  Mamy spadek od drogi w kierunku domu i mąż chce obsypać dom aż do murów żeby jak najbardzi zniwelować nachylenie. Chce dać kratki odwadniajace wokół domu i ewentualnie cokolik na murze. Czytałam że cokół powinien być cofnięty bo dopiero wtedy prawidłowo spełni aswoja funkcję.

----------


## ms.

chłonę wszystko co piszecie o tynkach, bo niedługo i ja będe musiała coś wybrać.

----------


## cyzu

> Czy dom musi mieć cokół.  Mamy spadek od drogi w kierunku domu i mąż chce obsypać dom aż do murów żeby jak najbardzi zniwelować nachylenie. Chce dać kratki odwadniajace wokół domu i ewentualnie cokolik na murze. Czytałam że cokół powinien być cofnięty bo dopiero wtedy prawidłowo spełni aswoja funkcję.



Dom nie musi mieć cokołu jednak producenci zalecają takie rozwiązanie tynkiem "mozaika" i ja także raczej bym zalecał takie rozwiązanie.
Co do funkcji po pierwsze na mozaice przeważnie w zasadzie zawsze ciemniejsza niż pozostała elewacja nie widać zabrudzeń przeważnie są spowodowane zachlapaniem ścian do jakiejś wysokości (krople deszczu odbijają się od ziemi i lądują nam na ścianie w wypadku kostki brukowej  itp elementów betonowych problem będzie widoczny na tynku np.baranku jaki chcecie zastosować a mniej na mozaice)  W zimę też możecie zachlapać samochód, spadający śnieg z dachu przy roztopach itd. 
Najlepsze rozwiązanie to wysypanie kamyka dookoła domu najmniej wtedy chlapie się ściana jednak wymaga później od właściciela pracy trzeba go co jakiś czas myć bądz wymieniać  zielenieje i ciężko otrzymać czystośći liście, przy koszeniu trawy itp ) 
Mozaikę można bardzo łatwo wymyć bo ma prawie gładką powierzchnie czyli bierzecie wąż z wodą i sobie ją myjecie(to tak jak lamperie malowane farbą olejną np. na klatkach schodowych, szpitalach, szkołach)

Po drugie tynk jest najbardziej zagrożony przy ziemi mech,zazielenienie woda, większa wilgotność itp. w tym wypadku tynk mozaikowy jest na bazie żywicy i sobie lepiej radzi aniżeli tynk akrylowy,silikatowy. 

Rzeczywiście bardziej jest polecany cofnięty cokół jednak w waszym wypadku (nie docieplacie ścian zatem nie macie możliwości zrobienia tego poprzez inne grubości styropianu lub waty) odpadają również inne metody zrobienia cokołu np. płytki klinkierowe,kamień itp. dlatego mowa tu o mozaice
Chyba że u was na domku macie sporo wysunięty dach od elewacji to problem będzie mniejszy.

----------


## mack

no właśnie kwestia cokołu. U mnie podobnie z powodu nachylenia gruntu, po położeniu kostki wysokość cofniętego cokołu zmniejszyła się do 2 cm. Czy można położyć mozaikę na ten minimalny cokół i wyjść z nią na ścianę domu, łącząc z tynkiem cienkowarstwowym? Jak to będzie się sprawowało/wyglądało?

----------


## najsk

U mnie "baranek 1.5". Jestem zadowolona z koloru i ogólnego wyglądu. Nie wiem jak będzie wyglądać po latach, ale teraz jest O.K. W sąsiedztwie stoją dwa domy tynkowane kilka lat temu niemalże w tym samym czasie.Jeden w baranku, a drugi w korniku. Niestety ten drugi wygląda bardzo niekorzystnie. Brud osadził się we wgłębieniach i widać go. Natomiast na baranku brudu nie widać, chociaż jest tam z pewnością. Rozłożył się jednak bardziej równomiernie. To właśnie zadecydowało, że wybrałam baranka. A wygląda to tak (jeszcze nie wszystko zostało skończone):

 :

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

Cyzu 
Czy mozesz sie wypowiedziec nt tynku Kreisel Sisytynk 040 silikonowo-silikatowy
Jaka jest wlascieiwe roznica pomiedzy tynkiem silikonowym a sylikatowym?
Czytalem wlasciwosci ale jakos nie moge dostrzec znaczacych roznic pomiedzy nimi.

Wiekszosc prac w domu wykonalem sam i chcialem tez zabrac sie za tynkowanie samodzielnie. Czy mozezs podac kilka wskazowek istotnych przy nakladaniu tynku na sciane?
Chodzi mi glownie o sposob zacierania ( baranek 1,5 mm)
Jak bys mogl napisac mala instrukcje kladzenia tynku bylbym bardzo wdzieczny  :wink: 


Czy jezeli jest duza powierzchnia sciany i musze ja podzielic na kilka etapow to jest mozliwe aby przykleic papierowa malarska tasme klejaca na zagruntowanej scianie i po zatynkowaniu sciany jak tynk jeszcze jest mokry to odklejam ta tasme aby powstala rowna krawedz a nastepnie zaczynam tynkowanie od tej rownej krawedzi do nastepnego kawalka. Czy wowczas beda widoczne polaczenia??

Z gory dziekuje  :wink:

----------


## cyzu

> no właśnie kwestia cokołu. U mnie podobnie z powodu nachylenia gruntu, po położeniu kostki wysokość cofniętego cokołu zmniejszyła się do 2 cm. Czy można położyć mozaikę na ten minimalny cokół i wyjść z nią na ścianę domu, łącząc z tynkiem cienkowarstwowym? Jak to będzie się sprawowało/wyglądało?




Z pewnością dwu centymetrowy cokół niezbyt dobrze będzie wyglądał wizualnie zresztą i tak nie będzie spełniał swojej funkcji którą wcześniej opisywałem takim minimum jakie doradzam klientom to 20cm od najwyższego punktu i to w skrajnych przypadkach jeśli dom jest faktycznie na działce z dużym spadkiem .
Ciężko mi coś ocenić podejrzewam że 2 cm wyszło ci np. na przedniej elewacji na pozostałych elewacjach cokół ma inne wymiary dużo większe względem spadku jeśli tak jest rzeczywiście to nie będzie to ciekawie wyglądało jak podwyższysz ten z przodu powyżej cofnięcia ponieważ nie będzie w tej samej linii jak na pozostałych ścianach więc już radze zrobienie tych 2 cm w mozaice bo będzie taka sama szerokość cokołu w każdym miejscu czyli np. ktoś kto do was przyjdzie pomyśli że tak miało być.
Względem technicznym da się zrobić 2 cm mozaiki w tym cofnięciu jak wam fachowiec powie że nie da rady to zabierzcie mu kielenkę i dotnijcie na szerokość 2 cm i już ma narzędzie pracy odpowiadające danym warunkom.
Technicznie można wyjść na tynk cienkowarstwowy mozaiką odcinamy taśmą i kładziemy mozaikę po zagruntowaniu w kolorze mozaiki jednak musicie liczyć się z tym że tam gdzie będzie taśma po odklejeniu wyjdzie zgrubienie o grubości ziarna mozaiki.
Co do kładzenia mozaiki bezpośredni na tynk cienkowarstwowy nie jest to praktykowane ale możliwe (z pewnością mozaika nie straci swoich właściwości)
jeśli fachowiec wam powie że nie da rady to pozostaje wam odcięcie taśmą przejechanie cienko klejem zagruntowanie i dopiero mozaika, sama warstwa cienko nałożonego kleju nie zwiększy wam grubości przykryje tylko strukturę baranka. Jednak gdybyście się decydowali na podwyższenie cokołu dookoła całego domu to sądzę że to nie za ciekawa opcja (była by gdyby cokół nie był cofnięty) i lepiej niech będą te 2 cm (przypuszczam że na jednej ścianie).

----------


## cyzu

> Cyzu 
> Czy mozesz sie wypowiedziec nt tynku Kreisel Sisytynk 040 silikonowo-silikatowy
> Jaka jest wlascieiwe roznica pomiedzy tynkiem silikonowym a sylikatowym?
> Czytalem wlasciwosci ale jakos nie moge dostrzec znaczacych roznic pomiedzy nimi.
> 
> Wiekszosc prac w domu wykonalem sam i chcialem tez zabrac sie za tynkowanie samodzielnie. Czy mozezs podac kilka wskazowek istotnych przy nakladaniu tynku na sciane?
> Chodzi mi glownie o sposob zacierania ( baranek 1,5 mm)
> Jak bys mogl napisac mala instrukcje kladzenia tynku bylbym bardzo wdzieczny 
> 
> ...



Nie wypowiem sie zbytnio na temat tego tynku bo nigdy nim nic nie wykonywałem. Co to firmy Kreisel nie mam zbyt dobrej opinii ale to bardziej ze względu na ich klej aniżeli na ich tynk z którym nie wiele miałem wspólnego.

tynk silikatowy i silikonowy z właściwości podanych przez producentów ja do tego ręki nie dokładam:
silikatowe dobrze oddychają czyli są paro przepuszczalne 
silikonowe są samoczyszczące i elastyczne
co do pozostałych właściwości podawanych przez producentów jeden i drugi niczym się nie różnią.

Pierwsza wskazówka i to bardzo ważna nie radze tobie kłaść tynku na swoim domu jeśli nie miałeś z tym wcześniej do czynienia ale twój wybór.
Uzasadnię to krótko w dociepleniu prawie nierealne jest coś źle zrobić jeśli do momentu kładzenia tynku, tynk to jedna z najdroższych elementów w dociepleniu i raczej bym na twoim miejscu nie eksperymentował tu potrzeba kogoś kto miał z tym doświadczenie. Niemożliwe jest także położenie sporej a nawet średniej ściany w pojedynkę u amatora jak i fachowca zadanie awykonalne. Odcinanie taśmami będzie widoczne jeśli to ten sam kolor tynku. 
Z takich powodów np. nie zobaczysz bloku mieszkalnego kilkupiętrowego w jednym kolorze chyba że był malowany bo by wyszło mnóstwo łączeń.
Na tynku niedotartym lub przetartym wszystko widać tu nie da się nic później poprawić jedynie kłaść kolejny raz całą ścianę nie uzupełnisz później gdzieś na ścianie jakiś braków lub przetarć wyjdzie ci inny odcień.
Jeśli jesteś zdeterminowany na kładzenie tynku co stanowczo odradzam to zacznij od szpalety okiennej (ościeża) zobaczysz że to nie takie proste.


Jeśli dalej chcesz kłaść tynk samodzielnie to napisz podam ci takie wskazówki jednak ciężko będzie to opisać. Jeśli jesteś z Krakowa moi pracownicy wykonują dwa bloczki 4 piętrowe w Krakowie na osiedlu Złocień ewentualnie możemy się jakoś dogadać że sobie podjedziesz kiedy będą tam kłaść tynk i zobaczysz jak to wygląda.

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

Dzieki za wskazówki dotyczace tynkowania
Wlasnie chcialem zaczac od bokow jaskolek albo kominow czyli elementow ktore nie bedzie widac z bliska. nabrac wprawy i wowczas zobaczyc jak pojdzie dalej.

Co do mojej desperacji to rzeczywiscie troche jestem zdesperowany. Zaczelo sie od tego ze bylem umowiony z ekipa w listopadzie na:
dodatkowa warstwe kleju + tynk w cenie 5 + 12 = 17 zł/ m2 
co przy mojej powierzchni scian dawalo kwote ok 3500 zł 
Jak sam ocenil robota na 4-5 dni wiec wwszystko mi odpowiadalo 
Tymczasem jak przyszlo co do czego to facet rzucil kwota 10600 zł !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Zatem za 5 dni pracy 10600 ? Chcialbym tyle zarabiac   :Lol:  
Oczywiscie wiem ze z tych pieniedzy musi zaplacic ludziom i podatki ale nawet to odliczajac to chyba troche przegial.
Zatem chce sam sprobowac i zobaczyc ile ta praca jest rzeczywiscie warta.

Wiec jak mam byc nie zdesperowany????

----------


## mazena66

A co myślisz o tym, by najpierw położyć tynk biały a później pomalować go na kolor docelowy. Tak mężowi poleca sprzedawca. I upiera się przy grubości 2,00 twierdząc że 1,5 to drobnica.

----------


## mazena66

Śliczny ten twój domeczek. Możesz podać jakiej firmy masz tynk i jaki kolor?

----------


## cyzu

> Dzieki za wskazówki dotyczace tynkowania
> Wlasnie chcialem zaczac od bokow jaskolek albo kominow czyli elementow ktore nie bedzie widac z bliska. nabrac wprawy i wowczas zobaczyc jak pojdzie dalej.
> 
> Co do mojej desperacji to rzeczywiscie troche jestem zdesperowany. Zaczelo sie od tego ze bylem umowiony z ekipa w listopadzie na:
> dodatkowa warstwe kleju + tynk w cenie 5 + 12 = 17 zł/ m2 
> co przy mojej powierzchni scian dawalo kwote ok 3500 zł 
> Jak sam ocenil robota na 4-5 dni wiec wwszystko mi odpowiadalo 
> Tymczasem jak przyszlo co do czego to facet rzucil kwota 10600 zł !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Zatem za 5 dni pracy 10600 ? Chcialbym tyle zarabiac   
> ...



Grześ użyłem słowa zdeterminowany a nie zdesperowany.  :smile: 

Rzeczywiście ekipa krzyknęła ci nieprzeciętna cenę 10600 zł choć nie widziałem budynku a może być dość skomplikowany w wykonaniu i mieć sporo poprawek  
Cena 3500 zł jest tzn. była dobrą ceną, proponuje ci jednak rozejrzeć się gdzieś za inną ekipą w twojej okolicy może będą mieli bardziej przystępną cenę i raczej w dalszym ciągu sugeruje abyś się za to sam nie brał kładzenie tynku jest dużo bardziej skomplikowane niż zatapianie siatki a wnioskuje że siatki też super jakościowo nie zrobiłeś jeśli w grę wchodzi położenie kleju drugi raz.
*
I jeszcze raz powtarzam nie istnieje żadna możliwość położenia większej ściany w jednym kolorze w pojedynkę przez ciebie jak i przez super fachowca prawie nierealne jest to zrobić w dwie osoby chyba że wilgotność powietrza w trakcie kładzenia jest podobna parametrami do wilgotności w puszczy amazońskiej.* 

Zatem porady które chciałeś uzyskać na temat kładzenia tynku cienkowarstwowego są następujące (choć to ciężko opisać a o dopiero zrobić)

1. Ściana na którą zamierzasz kłaść tynk ma być gładka (z twojej wypowiedzi wiem że twoja taka nie jest) przy grubym ziarnie jeszcze da się coś ukryć ale podejrzewam że klasycznie będziesz miał granulacje 1.5 mm więc tu za wiele nie ukryjesz a kupno grubszego kamyka mija się z celem rachunku ekonomicznego.
Gładka oznacza także że po położeniu kleju czyścisz ją papierem ściernym przeważnie na łączeniach potem gruntujesz. Grunt w kolorze tynku i w twoim wypadku raczej go zbytnio nie chrzcij (dodawaj wody) grunt odpowiada za chłonność podłoża jeśli ściana nie będzie zagruntowana bądź słabo, tynk który będziesz nakładał będzie szybko sechł i nie zdążysz go zatrzeć. 
2.Dzień kładzenia tynku (w twoim wypadku bardzo ważne) nie za gorąco, ściana ma być nie nagrzana dlatego popołudnia raczej sobie odpuść jedynie małe elementy możesz robić no i oczywiście ma nie padać bądź sie nie zapowiadać bo ci tynk spłynie bądź wyjdą zacieki.
3. Wyprawę (tynk) wymieszaj sobie pod siebie to zależne od producenta czasem jest zbyt suchy i ciężko nim cokolwiek wykonywać (przypadkiem jeśli ktoś lub ty będziesz robił element gdzie będzie ci np. potrzeba dwóch wiader to proporcje dodanej wody w jednym i drugim mają być identyczne bo ci inny odcień wyjdzie)
4. Jak masz już przygotowaną zaprawę nakładasz ją na ścianę pacą metalową nierdzewną (w twoim przypadku nakładanie małych elementów= packa mała) po nałożeniu packa ściągasz  nadmiar tynku do równomiernej warstwy (dociskając packę tak jakbyś gładził klej na siatce) i przystępujesz do zacierania.
Jeśli to ma być struktura "baranek" uzyskujesz ją zacierając tynk (packą plastikową) ruchami okrężnymi (i tu się włącza doświadczenie)
Ważne jak zacierasz ruchami okrężnymi to w jedną stronę a nie w dwie potem będzie to widoczne po zabrudzeniu jeśli zacząłeś w prawo zacierać to tak też kończ

metody podam dwie najbardziej popularne:

Jedni zacierają np. cały czas w lewo ruchami okrężnymi aby pozyskać strukturę baranka (pamiętaj aby od czasu do czasu wyczyścić packę plastikową bo jeśli na niej będzie się utrzymywało sporo tynku będzie rysować) 

Drudzy robią to na dwa etapy najpierw zacierają na okrągło np. w lewo uzyskują strukturę potem po dokładnym wyczyszczeniu packi delikatnie w prawo (delikatnie tak żeby nie zmienić struktury którą już ułożyliśmy w pierwszym elemencie) tak żeby zebrać tzw. mleczko (nadmiar farby) JA DLA CIEBIE POLECAM TĄ METODĘ jest łatwiejsza.


Co w tym jest ważne:
-nie pozwól aby ci tynk za bardzo wysechł na położonym kawałku bo go potem nie ułożysz w strukturę ( tu właśnie jest potrzeba doświadczenia amator potrzebuje czasu którego za wiele nie ma)
-jaki kawałek nałożysz do zatarcia to już twoja decyzja zbyt małe masz większe prawdopodobieństwo narobienia sobie więcej łączeń zbyt duże możesz nie zdarzyć zatrzeć.
-rob to precyzyjnie po kolei nie omijaj niczego przy źle padającym słońcu na ścianę można czegoś nie dojrzeć co z bliska może dobrze wyglądać a schodząc na dół ma się kilka zastrzeżeń. 
-zwróć uwagę na rogi i inne elementy gdzie ciężko jest dojść pacą, kielnią wsadź tam nawet tynk na palcu w rogach szpalet itp miejscach.
- jeśli za bardzo będziesz się bawił w zacieranie w jakimś miejscu rozdrobnisz kamyk i przetrzesz miejsce (wygładzisz) tu potrzeba jest zdecydowanych ruchów packą max dwa razy przejechane miejsce (i tu też u ciebie pojawi się problem) nie wspominając o łączeniach zatartej już struktury z kładzionej obok a po jednym sezonie takie miejsca łączeń są 10 razy bardziej widoczne jak się pojawi zabrudzenie elewacji) .
-jak się zajmiesz szpaletami to odcinaj taśmą przy profilu okiennym i po położeniu od razu zerwij odstąp grubość kamyka czyli nie doklejaj bezpośrednio do kleju. Przy taśmie nie będziesz miał wizualnie krzywej kreski na profilu okiennym.

Takich wskazówek jest mnóstwo każdy dociepleniowiec dopisał by kilka i każdy ma swoją metodę zacierania która uważa za lepszą od innych.
Raczej daj sobie spokój z kładzeniem sam tynku bo wiem na 100% że nic z tego dobrego nie wyjdzie poszukaj lepiej jakiejś tańszej i dobrej ekipy która ci ten tynk położy ( ta cena podana przez tą firmę jest wysoka jestem pewien że znajdziesz bardziej zadowalającą ofertę)
Przekonanie że to spartolisz jest z stąd że zatrudniam sporo osób  na docieplenia i może ponad 35% z nich zaciera dobrze a prawie każdy przepracował na dociepleniu po kilka lat. W każdej ekipie 5,6 osobowej jest dwóch, trzech którzy zacierają reszta nakłada i raczej ci którzy nakładają nie chcą zacierać bo źle im to wychodzi choć pracują po kilka lat a innych elementy docieplenia wykonują dobrze i szybko nawet lepiej od kolegów którzy zacierają a ty jak sam wiesz położyłeś siatkę i trzeba ją poprawić co jest banałem w dociepleniu w porównaniu do kładzenia tynku cienkowarstwowego.
Nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy którą mi wyjaśnij jeśli chcesz położyć sam ten tynk to wytłumacz mi jak chcesz położyć duże elementy np. ściany skoro ci pisałem że tego samego koloru nie da się odcinać taśmą bez widocznych kresek chyba że chcesz mieć dom w kreski bądź dom w pasy kilku kolorowe a bez odcinania taśmą która odpada żaden fachowiec nawet najlepszy w Polsce nie położy sam ściany chyba że ma motorek nie będę pisał gdzie.

----------


## cyzu

> A co myślisz o tym, by najpierw położyć tynk biały a później pomalować go na kolor docelowy. Tak mężowi poleca sprzedawca. I upiera się przy grubości 2,00 twierdząc że 1,5 to drobnica.


Zapewne chodzi ci o tynk mineralny to dobre rozwiązanie ma lepsze właściwości aniżeli tynk akrylowy jest:
bardziej paro-przepuszczalny i lepszy ze względu na wytrzymałość względem korozji biologicznej. 

Ale musisz wsiąść pod uwagę wyższą cenę takiego tynku (nie samego tynku bo w zasadzie jest tańszy) 

Doliczyć musisz w wykonawstwie dwa elementy które dochodzą wykonującemu w porównaniu do gotowego tynku: 
-gruntowanie na położony tynk 
-malowanie sądzę że minimum to jakieś 5 zł/m2 i wzwyż.

Do samej ceny tynku mineralnego materiałowo doliczacie (przyjąłem że wcześniej zakładaliście tynk akrylowy jako rozwiązanie elewacji): 
-grunt
-farba (tu mamy problem sądzę że nonsensem jest zakup tynku mineralnego który może przekonać inwestora swoją właściwością paro przepuszczalności i pomalowanie go farbą akrylową która z paro przepuszczalnością nie wiele ma wspólnego a jedyna farba która ma ku temu właściwości jest farbą silikatową)
Wiec farba silikatowa podwyższy nam koszt bo jest droższa od akrylowej.
(z kolei jeśli przekonał nas właściwość korozji biologicznej to tu też nonsens stosowania farby akrylowej i bardziej polecana jest farba silikonowa)
Też droższa od od akrylowej i przeważnie także od silikatowej.

A co do kamyka 2,0 mm to kwestia gustu większość inwestorów prywatnych wybierających granulacje 1,5mm robi to z tego powodu aby właśnie dom z jakiejś odległości wyglądał na gładki a z bliska miał strukturę (chcianą bądź czasem nie) dlatego woli właśnie nazwaną przez waszego hurtownika "drobnicą"
Kamyk 1,5 robi sie także z tego powodu że drobniejszy już jest łatwiej spartolić przez wykonawce to taki alternatywna grubość większym  przeważnie wykonuje się bloki mieszkalne. Kwestia gustu waszego a nie mnie ani sprzedającego. Co do tynku mineralnego danej firmy na którą się będziecie decydować dowiedzcie się jak szeroką ma paletę kolorystyczną farb którą później będziecie malować czasem się zdarza że firma opiera się np. na tynku akrylowym gdzie gamę kolorystyczną ma dużą a kolorystykę farb małą.

Oczywiście grubość ziarna ma także znaczenie w kwestii finansowej.

Zawsze jedno wrażenie odnoszę co do tego sprzedających którzy "upiera się przy grubości 2,00" może ma sporo worków tynku mineralnego w magazynie bo to jedyny tynk który można swobodnie magazynować w nadmiarze i dlatego tak poleca jeśli tak to potargujcie się  :smile:  .

----------


## mazena66

Czy 12.000zł. za elewację 250m2 (robocizna: położenie siatki z klejem, tynk mineralny baranek 2,0 i malowanie ) + materiały to dużo?

----------


## Krisker

> Czy 12.000zł. za elewację 250m2 (robocizna: położenie siatki z klejem, tynk mineralny baranek 2,0 i malowanie ) + materiały to dużo?


Raczej OK. Dużo zależy od tego, jak będzie farba i tynk. Ja w zeszłym roku za 160m2 dałem 8600 z fakturą. Materiały cenowo tak ze średniej półki.

----------


## ViVi

Hmmm, no to ja cos dopowiem bo mam akurat z tym tematem teraz do czynienia. Jesli chodzi o wybor tynku, farby (akrylowa, silikatowa, silikatowooakrylowa, silikonowa).

Produkty akrylowe sa stosowane najczesciej, w wiekszosci przemawia cena za ich wyborem a takze brak wiedzy o dostepnoisci lepszych rozwiazan, produkty akrylowe sa najtansze. Produkowane sa na bazie zywic akrylowych, wypelniaczy mineralnych i dodatkow uszlechetniajacych.

Produkty silikatowe produkowane sa na bazie szkla wodnego i kruszywa marmurowego. Parapzepuszcalne, pozwalajace oddychac scianom, odporne na agresywne skladniki zawarte w srodowisku.


Produkty silikonowe to (najwyzsza) klasa materialow elewacyjnych (najdrozsze), lacza one zalety materialow dyspersyjnych i krzemainowych. Glownym skladnikiem wiazaacym jest zywica silikonowa, ktora umozliwia otrzymanie wyprawy o wysokiej paaprzepuszczalnosci i elastycznosci, Sa to tynki najbardziej odporne na zabrudzenia, wystarcza obfite opady deszczu aby przemyc elewacje z zabrudzen.

A wiec aby cieszczyc oczy barwa koloru, ktora pozostaje przez dlugi czas taka jaka sobie wybralismy to, tynki akrylowe nie zdaja tego rezultatu. Jedynie wybor pozostaje siegnac po rozwiazania drozsze. Ze swoich obserwacji wiem, ze akryl po dosc krotkim czasie traci kolor i dosc szybko przestaje cieszyc swoja barwo. Plowieje i w ogole.

Druga sprawa kornk czy baranek? Kornik jest ladny, ale brud zbierajacy sie w ryskach sprawia ze po jakims czasie tynk zaczyba wygladac... (w mojej okolicy jest motel ktory dosc dawno zostal zrobiony kornikiem teraz wyglada paskudnie) jest tez domek ktory zostal otynkowany pozniej niz ten motel, wyglada ladnie ale widac ze brud juz sie w nim osadzil, z jednej strony to ten brud tez ma swoj urok, ale to moze zalezy jak zostal ten kornik robiony, opisywany motel zostal wykonany jako bladzocy kornik, domek ma fakture rowkow pionowych moze dlatego brud ma jak splywac i tego tak nie widac.

Na pewno baranek jest odporniejszy na brud i na nim nie bedzie tak widac tego brudu jak w przypadku kornika.

Inna kwstia to rozmiar. Ze swojego doswiadczenia wiem, ze to tez zalezy od rodzaju i producenta. Porownywalem swoj na swoim domie barazek 1mm tynk silikonowy firmy kabe z jakims tynkiem akrylowym 1,5. Moj tynk a dokladniej jego uziarnienie jest grubosci 1mm natomiast ten akryl niby 1,5mm ale ziarnka w nim sa o wiele wiksze niz te 1,5. Choc ladnie na domie wyglada i zostal ladnie polozony.

Jedyne co moge doradzic jesli chodzi o wielkosc to drobica 1mm ladnie wyglada taka drobna fakturka, ale jest trudna do polozenia i wymaga wprawy, takze mysle ze najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest 1,5mm nie za duza i nie za mala  ladnie wyglada i duzo latwiej ja polozyc niz te owe 1mm.

Co do kwestii rownych scian? Chyba idealnie gladkich i prostych sie nie da zrobic. Zawsze jesli nawet nie widac w dzien krzywizn, nierownosci to jednak pod pewnym katem padania promieni slonecznych, a najlepiej to zobaczyc jak straszie wyglada sciana zapalajac zarowke, oswietlajac sciane w nocy i popatrzec pod roznymi katami na taka sciane. Nawet ta ladnie wygladajaca moze przerazic.

Niektorzy staraja sie robic gladziutkie sciany tak: zatapiaja w pierwzej warstwie kleju siatke i w miare wygladzaja, a dopiero potem po lekkim przeschnieciu czy tez wyschnieciu pierwszej warstwy, przeciagaja druga warstwe kleje ale juz zadszego duza paca do nakladania zaprawy. W sumie to mi sie wydaje ze jedna wartwa (w ktorej zostala zatopiona siatka) w dodatu kiedy jest jeszcze cienko kladzona nie wystarcza poniewaz, moze byc potem widac jakies prostakaty na tynku, przebicia przez tynk.

Jdyne co mnie zastanawia to czemu wyszly na moim tynku gdzie niegdzie takie proste paski jasniejszego koloru? Gdyby to packa zostalo zrobione to bylaby to linia po torze packi, a one sa takie jakby cos przebilo przez tynk, ale jak sie przygladam z bliska to nie moge sie dopatrzec bo tego nie widac i nie wiem czym jest to spowodowane?

P.S. Kiedys sie zapytalem kolegi czy i jak robili tynk na jego domie. Kolega mi odpwiedzial, ze miotla.
Z jednej strony zabawne, ale tak sie kiedys robilo, ale jak sobie na to popatrze to przeciez ile bylo roboty zeby to zrobic dobrze taka miotla  :wink:

----------


## Mariusz Łódź

Mi kiedys architekt powiedzial, ze im gladsza powierzchnie tym mniej lapie brud i przekonalem sie, ze to jest prawda. 
Wybralem najgladszy tynk Atlasu i po kilku latach juz sie ubrudzil z barankiem byloby jeszcze gorzej.

Jezeli chodzi o tym:
a) najlepsze sa silikatowe i silikonowe ale sa drogie ale mozna je zmywac i maja duzo innych zalet
b) akrylowe maja duza wytrzymalosc poczatkowa i daja sie zmywac ale: elektryzuja sie sciagajac brud, nie sa to tynki dlugowieczne
c) cementowo-wapniowe dluzej osiagaja parametry i trudno je domyc ale sa najbardziej dlugowieczne (przy sensownym wykonaniu) i mozna je po jakims czasie pomalowac farba silikatowa lub silikonowa i to jest najlepsze!

----------


## eranet

z wielkim zainteresowaniem przeczytałem cały wątek, ale dalej jestem głupi jesli chodzi o wybór tynku. Struktura na pewno baranek, grubość myślę, że 2mm, tylko jaki tynk do tego naszego domku? jakiego rzędu to są różnice na m2? my mamy ok. 300 m, cokół to mozaika

----------


## eranet

przeczytałem właśnie umowę z wykonawcą, mam uzgodniony tynk mineralny gr 1 lub 2 malowany farbą silikatową. To wg Was dobre rozwiązanie czy zmieniać umowę? z góry dzieki

----------


## Mariusz Łódź

> przeczytałem właśnie umowę z wykonawcą, mam uzgodniony tynk mineralny gr 1 lub 2 malowany farbą silikatową. To wg Was dobre rozwiązanie czy zmieniać umowę? z góry dzieki


Masz bardzo duza powierzchnie a tynk cementowo-wapienny (mineralny) jest najtanszy. Farba silikatowa troche kosztuje wiec koszt wyjdzie sredni - przepraszam ze malo precyzyjnie ale nie znam aktualnych cen.
Moglbys jeszcze zmniejszyc cene odwlekajac malowanie o rok lub dwa.

Jezeli tynk bedzie dobrze wykonany i na dobrym podkladzie to ja bym nie zmienial bo powinien wiecej wytrzyma niz akrylowy, natomiast tynk cementowo-wapienny trudniej jest wykonac (wolniej osiaga koncowa wytrzymalosc wiec powinno sie go bardziej pielegnowac zanim dojrzeje no i z farba trzeba poczekac).  Ale tutaj moga byc rozne punkty widzenia i ktos moze Cie przekonac do akrylowego. 

Natomiast powinienes brac pod uwage, ze w umowie masz tynk + malowanie. Takie rozwiazanie jest drozsze bo placisz dodatkowo za malowanie  no i nie wiadomo jak droga bedzie ta farba ale uzyskasz lepsza jakosc. Moglbys miec tylko tynkowanie - byloby taniej ale wtedy moga sie zdarzyc jakies roznice w kolorach na scianie.

----------


## tfor

a z Waszego doświdaczenia, kiedy kładzie się sztukaterię? po tynkowaniu tynkiem cienkowarstwowym czy już po i póxniej tylko maluje ozdoby?

----------


## basiekg

kurcze  a juz bylam przekonana do kornika a po przeczytaniu tego watku bedzie baranek  :sad:

----------


## Zuja

A czy ktoś używał tynku firmy OPTOLITH???
Czy to taka egzotyka, że nikt o tej firmie nie wspomina???

----------


## chrobry

Korzystając z Waszej wiedzy muszę się poradzić:

Czy tynk silikonowy firmy CAPAROL wart jest swojej ceny , czy może wziąść coś tańszego ? 
Zdecydowałem sie na silikonowy (15cm styropianu) czy to dobry wybór ?

Obecna ekipa kładzie mi styropian na to siatka i klej. Chciałbym aby na tym zakończyli. Za 3 tyg wchodzi inna ekipa i oni będą kładli tynk. Czy podkład pod tynk silikonowy moze czekac 3 tyg na ścianie, czy trzeba go kłaść zaraz przed tynkiem ?

Jak wspomniałem mam 15 cm styropianu na ociepleniu . Chciałem na to dac parapety z płytek klinkierowych. Jak do tego podejsc ? Czy wogóle można położyć
taki parapet tylko na styropianie ?


Z góry dziękuje za pomoc !

----------


## misiakulka

u mnie podobnie, też 15styropianu.
mam już zaciągnięte ściany klejem, teraz tylko dorabiają przy oknach. panowie będą kładli parapety klinkierowe (z przysuchy) na sam styropian ściany zagruntują i położą novalit, na dół pasek mozaiki. pytałam czy czymś wzmacniać parapety, odpowiedzieli że sie nie wzmacnia, ale jeśli mam po co to wzmocnią, tylko że ja nie wymyśliłam po co wzmacniać parapet, chodzić po nim nie zamierzam(parapety tylko parter)

----------


## pierwek

> Jak wspomniałem mam 15 cm styropianu na ociepleniu . Chciałem na to dac parapety z płytek klinkierowych. Jak do tego podejsc ? Czy wogóle można położyć
> taki parapet tylko na styropianie ?


Ja również mam styropian 15cm i parapety klinkierowe kładzie się bezproblemowo. Ja pod swoje wybrałem trochę więcej styropianu i robiłem takie wzmocnienie, że kładłem 1,5-2cm kleju do styropianu (pewnie lepszy byłby jakiś klej do płytek ale zostało mi trochę kleju do styropianu więc użyłem jego) jako warstwa nośna - po związaniu kleju, zwykle następnego dnia, kleiłem na tak przygotowane podłoże parapety na klej elastyczny do płytek.

Czy tynk akrylowy można po paru latach pomalować farbą silikonową? Właśnie jestem przed kładzeniem tynku i mam ofertę na materiał różnice między tynkiem akrylowym i silikatowym daje mi ponad 1500zł oszczędności a silikonowy to kolejny 1000zł. Martwi mnie tylko że przy sporych deszczach jak jest wiatr zachodni to pomimo okapów deszcz zacina mi na elewację. Czy woda nie wymyje mi w takich miejscach pigmentu z tynku akrylowego?

----------


## M K

Czy woda nie wymyje mi w takich miejscach pigmentu z tynku akrylowego? - jak będzie dobrze położony grunt i tynk, nie powinno nic się dziać.

----------


## Vivia

> Czy tynk akrylowy można po paru latach pomalować farbą silikonową? Właśnie jestem przed kładzeniem tynku i mam ofertę na materiał różnice między tynkiem akrylowym i silikatowym daje mi ponad 1500zł oszczędności a silikonowy to kolejny 1000zł. Martwi mnie tylko że przy sporych deszczach jak jest wiatr zachodni to pomimo okapów deszcz zacina mi na elewację. Czy woda nie wymyje mi w takich miejscach pigmentu z tynku akrylowego?


Po pierwsze - można malować farbą silikonową. 
Po drugie - skoro zacina Ci deszczem, to wybij sobie z głowy tynk silikatowy. Prędzej zalecam polisilikatowy (inaczej polikrzemianowy).
Po trzecie - pigment nie ma prawa dać się wymywać - o ile tynk zabarwiono zgodnie ze sztuką i kolorem właściwym dla danego tynku.
Duże te różnice w cenach, czy macie taką dużą powierzchnię elewacji?




> Czy podkład pod tynk silikonowy moze czekac 3 tyg na ścianie, czy trzeba go kłaść zaraz przed tynkiem ?


Może leżeć nawet dłużej. Ważne, aby wyprawa tynkarska została wykonana w tym samym sezonie (czyli nie po zimie!), co było wykonane zbrojenie i/lub gruntowanie. Drugi raz gruntować trzeba by było tylko w sytuacji, kiedy tynk będzie kładziony po zimie - ale wtedy to i tak nie ma większego znaczenia. Ewentualne reklamacje i tak będą nieuznane.

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał chrobry
> 
> Czy podkład pod tynk silikonowy moze czekac 3 tyg na ścianie, czy trzeba go kłaść zaraz przed tynkiem ?
> 
> 
> Może leżeć nawet dłużej. Ważne, aby wyprawa tynkarska została wykonana w tym samym sezonie (czyli nie po zimie!), co było wykonane zbrojenie i/lub gruntowanie. Drugi raz gruntować trzeba by było tylko w sytuacji, kiedy tynk będzie kładziony po zimie - ale wtedy to i tak nie ma większego znaczenia. Ewentualne reklamacje i tak będą nieuznane.


Bzdura totalna!
Tynki cienkowarstwowe położyć można na wszystkim newet po 3 latach i bez gruntowania, pytanie tylko jak to będzie wyglądało...
Osobiście nie odważył bym się położyć żadnego tynku po czasie dłuższym niż 2 tygodnie od momentu gruntowania, a najlepiej jest to zrobić w przeciągu kilku dni.

*Vivia* w innych wątkach piszesz o różnych wadach tynków, między innymi o przebarwieniach. Nie dziwię się, że powstają Ci takie kwiatki, skoro twierdzisz, że podkład nadaje się do otynkowania po tak długim czasie. Zlituj się i nie wypisuj więcej takich głupot.

----------


## Vivia

@ leszeq
Nie tylko jak to będzie wyglądało, ale jakie zachowa parametry i właściwości tynku. Przecież tynki nie tylko "mają wyglądać", ale pełnią konkretne funkcje. Gdyby tylko o wygląd chodziło, to założę się, że połowa by nie gruntowała.  :wink: 
Jakie są według Ciebie przeciwwskazania do nałożenia po 3 tygodniach tylko tynku? I po jakim czasie można według Ciebie nałożyć tynk po zagruntowaniu? Czy ten czas od czegoś zależy?

Hmm, gdzie pisałam o przebarwieniach? Wspomniałam o blednięciu Baumitu i zaciekach na tynkach silikatowych powstałych w trakcie deszczu. Widzisz tu głupoty? Albo związek z gruntowaniem. Poza tym mi nic nie powstaje, kwiatki tym bardziej, bo ja tego nie robię (nie jestem wykonawcą).

----------


## leszeq

> Gdyby tylko o wygląd chodziło, to założę się, że połowa by nie gruntowała.


Wielu wykonawców w celu zminimalizowania kosztów, nie stosuje odpowiedniego gruntu pod tynki cienkowarstwowe. Efektem tego jest powstawanie przebarwień i różnic kolorystycznych podczas wykonywania tynków oraz ich zmniejszona trwałość, wychodząca z upływem czasu.



> Jakie są według Ciebie przeciwwskazania do nałożenia po 3 tygodniach tylko tynku? I po jakim czasie można według Ciebie nałożyć tynk po zagruntowaniu? Czy ten czas od czegoś zależy?


Tak jak napisałem wcześniej, tynki powinno się położyć w przeciągu kilku dni od zagruntowania. Na gruntach, które pozostają narażone na różne warunki atmosferyczne (opady deszczu, nasłonecznienie, itp) bardzo ciężko jest położyć tynki w estetyczny sposób. Warstwa gruntu może zostać bardzo szybko zniszczona przez silne nasłonecznienie i już po okresie około dwóch tygodni często pokryta jest cienką warstwą kurzu, co nie tylko utrudnia położenie tynków, ale także może powodować powstawanie różnic kolorystycznych.
Ale to oczywiście tylko moje skromne, praktyczne zdanie wykonawcy, nie musisz się z nim zgadzać, bo producenci systemów ociepleń nie zaznaczają w kartach technicznych takich informacji  :smile:

----------


## ve**rd**

Bardzo pomocne informacje

----------


## piotr.wojkowice

A czy ktoś może robił tynk zewnętrzny jakimś wałkiem i jak to wyglądało?
Chodzi mi o to że normalnie zakłada się tynk pacą nierdzewną a potem przejechać po tym niezaschniętym tynku wałkiem jakimś. Jak to wygląda? Może macie jakieś zdjęcia faktur?

----------

